# lighttpd + cgi problem[SOLVED]

## sobers_2002

Hi

I am getting a 403 forbidden page with lighttpd if I access any cgi file. I put a sample file like this 

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

#

print "Content-type: text/html\n\n";

print "<html><head><title>A test cgi</title></head>\n";

print "<body><h1 align=\"center\">A test cgi</h1>\n";

print "<h2>This is a test page to see if lighthttpd does CGIok</h2>\n";

print "</body></html>\n";

exit;

```

and tried to access it. So what's wrong?? In my lighttpd.conf

```
include "mod_cgi.conf"

```

This has been uncommented and the mod_cgi.conf is as follows :

```
###############################################################################

# mod_cgi.conf

# include'd by lighttpd.conf.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/www-servers/lighttpd/files/conf/mod_cgi.conf,v 1.1 2005/08/27 12:36:13 ka0ttic Exp $

###############################################################################

#

# see cgi.txt for more information on using mod_cgi

#

server.modules += ("mod_cgi")

# NOTE: this requires mod_alias

alias.url = (

     "/cgi-bin/"            =>      var.basedir + "/cgi-bin/"

)

#

# Note that you'll also want to enable the

# cgi-bin alias via mod_alias (above).

#

$HTTP["url"] =~ "^/cgi-bin/" {

    # disable directory listings

    dir-listing.activate = "disable"

    # only allow cgi's in this directory

    cgi.assign = (

                ".pl"   =>      "/usr/bin/perl",

                ".cgi"  =>      "/usr/bin/perl"

        )

}

# vim: set ft=conf foldmethod=marker et :

```

So wherez the problem??? 

thanks

Saurabh

EDIT: Got it solved, just removed the assignment to .cgi's for this particular installation as this was conflicting with the assignments in the scripts, #!/usr/bin/perl -wT

----------

